# Sand for freshwater tank



## SHARPLAEPAS (May 2, 2009)

will it be safe to put sand in a freshwater tank i have:fish: 1 rainbow shark,4 clown loaches,2 neon tetras,2 guppys:fish:

:thumbsup:And im not getting it from the beach i will buy it:thumbsup:


----------



## aquasal (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm using PFS (Pool Filter Sand) in my 55gal tank and it's all good...
As long as it's inert you shouldn't have a problem. If don't know where that sand comes from, try to wash it very well. If not you're risking the tank to any bacterias, pollutants, fertilizer etc... that i might have.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

I have play sand in my tank. Looks great and holds down the plants very well. I also like how all the gunk just lays on top of the sand. It makes cleaning much easier. Only issue I have is that there are no nutrients in it so root tab ferts are needed if you want your plants to thrive.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

If you like the look of white sand silica sand is also choice. It's normally sold as sandblasting sand or decor sand. $10 for a 50lb bag at home depot.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

paver sand looks good to me too.. it's a brown color.

There's also a brick red color too.. Could be interesting but too bright for me.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I like the paver sand, pool filter sand, and play sand. All look different but nice in their own way. As said, wash the heck out of it.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jun 1, 2009)

Completely new to plants and these boards, but not tanks with sand, I am looking at my 90gallon tank with 20# silica sand as I type. Pool Filter Sand and 20# (grit) silica sand are one and the same. The grain size is signifigantly larger and more regular than play sand - which can contain pretty much anything. The 20#/PFS is way, way, way easier to clean than play sand and drops quite rapidly out of the water column if it is stirred up for any reason - read it won't get into your filters. Because of the larger grain size, it won't compact as much as play sand, whether that is good or bad - guess that is up to you.

Here is a link to a simple way of cleaning sand if you are not sure what is involved.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

GoofBoy said:


> Completely new to plants and these boards, but not tanks with sand, I am looking at my 90gallon tank with 20# silica sand as I type. Pool Filter Sand and 20# (grit) silica sand are one and the same. The grain size is signifigantly larger and more regular than play sand - which can contain pretty much anything. The 20#/PFS is way, way, way easier to clean than play sand and drops quite rapidly out of the water column if it is stirred up for any reason - read it won't get into your filters. Because of the larger grain size, it won't compact as much as play sand, whether that is good or bad - guess that is up to you.
> 
> Here is a link to a simple way of cleaning sand if you are not sure what is involved.
> 
> Hope this helps.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I like river sand from landscaper $3 for big bag. I didn't rinse it. Just sifted wood particles out of it. It is best to put plastic over it when filling, otherwise dirt may come up through the sand.


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

I use blasting sand - nice large grains. If you read the warnings on a bag of play sand, you'll never let your kids or the cat into another sandbox. It's toxic. The quarry in Monterey is a long way from Oceania  but your local supplier might recognise some of the details on the bag for grain size (e.g. #2-/16). Given the size of the grains, it was very easy to rinse clean. Here's a pic...


----------

